# PhotoShop verursacht Absturz von Anzeigetreiber



## Tuneup (25. März 2010)

Habe da ein recht schweres Problem...
Und zwar hab ich das Problem das Photoshop meinen Anzeigetreiber ständig  zum Absturz bringt. Dann bekomm ich die Meldung "Der Anzeigetreiber  wurde nach Fehler wieder hergestellt".

Dabei stürtzt PhotoShop dann gleich mit ab. Das Problem ist das kommt  einfach aus heiterem Himmeln und man hat keine Chance mehr zu speichern.

Folgendes habe ich schon gemacht:
- Neusten Treiber installiern
- PhotoShop neuinstalliert

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen?
MfG
Tuneup


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. März 2010)

- Sys?
- Temps?


----------



## Tuneup (25. März 2010)

Ich glaub nicht das PhotoShop dem System mehr einheitzt als Battlefield bad COmpany2^^ 
Also die Temmps werden es definitiv nicht sein.

Intel Q6600 @ 3Ghz
2 GTX260
4GB Ram
Windows7 64bit


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. März 2010)

- Schalte mal testweise Aero ab.
- Ist die GPU-Beschleunigung aktiviert oder deaktiviert?


----------



## Tuneup (25. März 2010)

Das mit Aero werd ich mal probieren.
GPU Beschleunigung ist deaktiviert


----------



## Tuneup (27. März 2010)

Mhhh...jetzt grad wieder absturz...
Also an Aero liegts nicht, und die Grafikkartenbeschleunigung kann ich an und aus machen, das ist auch egal...
Immer Abstürze...

Was kann ich denn noch machen?? Hab doch schon alles probiert...
hier mal die Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuneup (10. April 2010)

Push...

Hab noch einiges probiert:
- Älteren Treiber installiert (der früher ohne Probleme lief)
- Norton deinstalliert (das wurde bei irgendeiner INstallation voor kurzem mitinstalliert)
- Grafikkarte getauscht
- Virenscan gemacht

Und halt das was ich im ersten Post geschrieben habe...

Keiner ne Idee?


----------



## Tuneup (13. April 2010)

Leute...
wass soll ich machen?

Mal Windows neuinstallieren? Eigentlich ungern, außer ich wüsste das der Fehler danach definitiv behoben wäre...
Aber gibt es noch einen andernen Weg?
Kann es evtl. mit dem Ram zusammenhängen?

Edit: Sehe grad nvidia hat nen neuen Treiber draußen, drückt mir die daumen


----------



## Tuneup (14. April 2010)

Neuer Treiber hat nichts gebracht...


----------



## midnight (14. April 2010)

Schonmal Adobe kontaktiert?

so far


----------



## Tuneup (14. April 2010)

Natürlich, das war so ziemlich das erste.
Aber wie erwartet keine antwort


----------



## Tuneup (17. April 2010)

ich glaubs nicht...
Jetzt hab ich Windows neu installiert und das Problem besteht noch immer...

Was fabriziert nVidia da eigentlich für ne sch****


----------



## True Monkey (17. April 2010)

Teste mal mit der CPU auf stock 

Ansonsten mal mit deaktivierten SLI testen kann sein das das prog damit nicht zurechtkommt.


----------



## Tuneup (17. April 2010)

Oh, habs noch gar nicht geschrieben...
Eine Karte hab ich verkauft^^ 
(Aber nicht wegen der photoshop-geschichte^^)

Also kann ich Sli wohl ausschließen

DAs mit der CPU is ne gute iDee, werd das mal machen wenn ich weiß wie ich in meinem bios die jetzigen Einstellungen speichern kann 

Edit: Bisher kein Absturz (hatte aber schonmal so Phasen wo 2 Tage nichts war, und dann wieder los ging^^)...
Wäre aber nciht ganz unlogisch wenns jetzt gehen würde, da die Nortbridge immer verdammt heiß wird/wurde..

Was dadran wieder unlogisch wäre, wieso dann Spiele nicht abstürzen (die ja eigentlich wesentlich mehr hitze erzeugen)

Merkwürdig

Edit² Sieht echt so aus als würde es klappen Oo Und ich Idiot hab meinen Rechner komplett platt gemacht -.-" naja..mal abwarten, wenns morgen noch geht dann wird wohl auch nichts mehr kommen^^


----------



## Tuneup (20. April 2010)

Ok, ich leg mich jetzt fest und sag es war die CPU...
Seitdem ich wieder auf Stock fahre keine Probleme...

Manno...wieso...3 Ghz können nem Q6600 doch nciht zuviel sein^^


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2010)

Vllt solltest du es nochmal mit OC versuchen aber dann auch ausreichend auf stabilität prüfen.

schau mal hier rein ....Klick


----------



## Tuneup (23. April 2010)

Zu früh gefreut..
Grad wieder abgestürtzt, CPU immernoch auf Stock

Edit: Hab mal nen Lüfter an der Nortbridge nagebracht, hätte nicht gedacht das das passt, aber der 52mm Lüfter von Evga passt genau dazwischen^^

Temp ist beim Arbeiten in Photoshop von 75 auf 55 runter 
Mal sehen obs was bringt... (Jetzt ist doch auch bestimmt mehr beiom übertalkten drin oder?^^)

Edit: Wieder abgestürtzt...


----------



## True Monkey (23. April 2010)

Okay 

Hast du ein multimeter (baumarkt 10€)

Dann ....Stromspannung eines Netzteils überprüfen - PCtipp.ch - Praxis & Hilfe


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (23. April 2010)

Welche Version hast du von PS? Ist ja die Originale oder ?


----------



## Tuneup (23. April 2010)

CS4 Extended


----------

